
Neural network AI is simple. So Stop pretending you are a genius - olenhad
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/neural-network-ai-simple-so-stop-pretending-you-genius-brandon-wirtz/
======
pure-awesome
The basic mechanisms for building a neural network from scratch are almost
disappointingly simple (provided you know a little bit of calculus and linear
algebra). And setting up a basic network in an existing architecture is pretty
trivial.

I'm currently busy with the neural networks and deep learning specialization
on Coursera.

[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-
learning](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/deep-learning)

The trick, as far as I can tell, lies in with the various techniques for
setting up your data, tuning your hyperparameters, and picking the right
architecture for the job. At least, this seems to be the message of the
course. It seems to still be a bit of an ad-hoc field. There are a number of
techniques and things to try, without there necessarily being more than a
shallow theoretical understanding from the experts as to why they actually
work.

Then, of course, there are the experts and researchers who come up with
entirely new architectures. Now that actually takes skill.

~~~
hoopladler
Isn't this literally the point of computers? A processor is something that
does amazingly stupid stuff 1.3 million times a second.

If you do even very simple things rapidly enough, you can get amazing results.

------
sinab
While I understand the frustrations that some experts may experience when
someone who writes "11 lines of code" claims they understand Neural Networks,
at the end of the day why does it matter? If anything its really cool that
more and more people are getting excited about this technology, and that it is
becoming more accessible.

While the author of this article seems to have decent knowledge of the work in
this space, his rant really came off (to me) as "Hey look at how smart I am
that I can dismiss people who are trying to learn" and made the author appear
really insecure.

I believe we should be promoting and fostering a more inclusive environment
for those looking to learn ML/AI, in fact if it weren't for some of the (user
friendly) tools and friends who taught me a lot, I might have not been so
inclined to attempt to write "11 lines of code".

------
lafar6502
If you’re stupid why aren’t you poor?

